# Ramsgate - Ostend



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This was not my initial choice for a trip in May but

29 May (Bank hol) outward

06 June (Ostend - Ramsgate)

.....£38.00 return.

Cheaper than swimming.

I have not sailed with this company before but (sad as I am) I recognise the ships from the "Dover-Oostende" and later re named "Oostende Lines"

A ship is a ship to me and given I will be heading for Luxembourg en route to Italy, it suits me!

Rapide561


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Rapide....................

You spoke earlier about taking your dogs with you.
Have you mentioned this to the Ferry company as i cannot see on the DEFRA web site that they are a registered carrier under the Pets Passport Scheme.

Of course the web site might not be uptodate.

Bear in mind this is a 4.1/2 hour crossing.

Let us know.

Nick


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

Transeuropa do not operate the Pet Passport scheme (Ramsgate does not allow animals within the port area)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ramsgate - Oostende*

Hi all

Don't worry

I had over looked the Jenny and Oscar situation but this trip is me and a colleague.

Our main trip in June (re scheduled) will be with Norfolk Line.

Thanks for pointing this out though about the dogs - this would have been over looked by myself.

Thanks

Rapide561


----------

